# Not Good



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Buddy of mine pulled on this 14 w/some junk on it this morning early at his place down south. Low fence he's managed for a long time. Ges been watching this buck for two years and it exploded this year. Hit well and waited a long hour he said before tracking. No luck, brought in dogs and just said no luck. He's sick right now and I don't blame him.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*oh my*

hope he can locate this one... I'd be looking for birds today as warm as it is....if hes on ground, birds will be on him by now


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd say he's not coming home or going back to work til he finds him. He text he is sure he hit him very well. Good lung blood and then nada after a while.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW. Look for the birds, not a good sign when the dogs can't find them.


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Where at is his place and who's the person with the dogs of u don't mind me asking.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Man that's a nice buck.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Roy Hinds


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a BEAST, hope him luck to at least recover the cape and horns.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Man that sucks! Hope he finds him. That's a nice buck. I would also call Quatro or Roy Hindes ..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep. He just text and said he's staying til he finds him. I'm sure he's made some other calls by now. Biggest one he's arrowed by far.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Lung blood? The deer couldn't have gone far, it is dead somewhere....


----------



## FISHINWELDER (Jul 10, 2013)

I wish all the luck!!!!! Very very nice buck!!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Man I hope he finds it!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Yep. He just text and said he's staying til he finds him. I'm sure he's made some other calls by now. Biggest one he's arrowed by far.


Don't blame him. I think I'd quit my job to keep looking if it came down to it! Keep us posted. I really hope he finds it. I know he must be dying a slow death right now.....your buddy, that is.........Good luck....

Btw......search the nearest water. Most times that's where they head.......


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very very nice buck! Hope he finds him.....


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ifv Roys dogs didnt find him I would bet it wasnt lung blood and deer isnt dead. I tracked for a while with a Jagd and many deer hit a little far forward live another day but bleed good for about 75 yards- Hope the deer lived and your buddy gets another shot at him.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

fingers crossed your buddy finds him


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Time to bring in a helicopter and do a "deer survey"......

I'm sure this ranch is overdue for a survey, right??


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No clue bud. Lol. He said today he may have been a little higher than thought. He knows what he has ahead of him of course and hopefully he shows early rifle if not before. He's a true gamer with what he's done over there obviously and I can't even imagine myself something of that caliber for sure so can only wish him the best.

Btw. Hell of a deer for Refugio County for the pm I got that I'm sorry I hadn't had time to answer. I guess my responding pm is not working.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

My point was its very easy to find a dead or wounded deer from a helicopter but also illegal so it may be time for a "helicopter survey" to count the deer for management purposes and maybe he will stumble upon his buck. I wounded a big one years ago and accidentally found it 6 days later during a true survey but it had only been dead a few hours.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> Lung blood? The deer couldn't have gone far, it is dead somewhere....


^^^THIS^^^ and if he hit high (above lungs) there would be very little >>if any...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> I'd say he's not coming home or going back to work til he finds him. He text he is sure he hit him very well. Good lung blood and then nada after a while.


Is he shooting rage broad heads?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That deer is a brute. I hope he stays after it and finds the deer. It would be a shame if that deer dies and is not found. That really sucks.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

here is a related story, with a positive ending: http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...typical-trophy-two-years-later?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Am I the only one wondering if he found this monster? Update please!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

DustinB09 said:


> Am I the only one wondering if he found this monster? Update please!


x2!! what was the outcome hookset??


----------



## ITRIED (Sep 11, 2005)

X3...


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

ITRIED said:


> X3...


X4. Buzzards should be on him now. At least get the horns.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am another interested bystander.


----------



## Live_Flyway_Action (Dec 3, 2013)

*Trophy found 2 years later*

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/field-notes/kansas-bowhunter-reunited-with-28-point-non-typical-trophy-two-years-later?dom=fas&loc=contentwell&lnk=kansas-bowhunter-reunited-with-28point-nontypical-trophy-two-years-later

Reminded me of this thread...hope he finds it


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ see post #25


----------



## Live_Flyway_Action (Dec 3, 2013)

Oops...been a couple days since I opened the thread. Should have read through the pages to catch up


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No bueno. Came home Tuesday with no luck. He's still alive and hopefully will be shot by him during the rut as I don't see him showing til then probably. And hope he didn't cross to many fences.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> No bueno. Came home Tuesday with no luck. He's still alive and hopefully will be shot by him during the rut as I don't see him showing til then probably. And hope he didn't cross to many fences.


Wow, what a magnificent buck, I sure do hope he gets another crack @ him....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got him this morning. 201". You can see the healed up no kill above the exit.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice deer


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow so the scar above is from the previous shot? That would be an awesome mount.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow! Thats better than winning the lottery. Bet he is doing back flips & freaking out.:bounce:


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Kilt him twice. Glad you stayed on this one. Congrats!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats to the hunter. Awesome buck! That's a helluva turnaround in emotions. :brew:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Monster buck!!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad he got him. What broadhead is he shooting? If he shot him the first time from an elevated stand and that's the exit, it looks like a high shot maybe? Just curious. I tend to aim a little low on all shots. I figure if I miss low, it's a clean miss. If I miss high, it's still a double lunger. I'm not sure I'd even be able to draw on that deer though. I'd be shaking too badly. Congrats to that hunter.


----------

